# CDT Audio HD-1200CF 12" Dual 2 Ohm Carbon Fiber subs x 2



## trumpet (Nov 14, 2010)

CDT Audio HD-1200CF 12" Subwoofer 300W RMS 600W Peak SQ Sound Quality 2 Ohm DVC

Open box specials for steep discounts. These are 100% new, just not factory sealed.


----------

